# Locking Miter Bit



## jnovacek (Mar 7, 2008)

does anyone know where I can get a schamatic on how to set a 45 degree locking miter bit, I am running out of stock to ruin 
Thanks Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Here's a great vidoe how to set it up and how to use the bit...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html#lock_miter_video_anchor

Plus a link to hard copy so you can print it out and put with the bit so you have it on hand all the time.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM26-29lockmitre.pdf


===========


jnovacek said:


> does anyone know where I can get a schamatic on how to set a 45 degree locking miter bit, I am running out of stock to ruin
> Thanks Jim


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, Jim!


----------

